# Enough already



## NorthernRedneck

We've been in a deep freeze for the past 3 weeks now.  It only let up enough to dump 10" of snow on us last friday.  Now it's back to -32C with a windchill of -48C  WTF!@$??@?@  

Been wanting to get out snowshoeing for a while but too damned cold to do anything out there.


----------



## Melensdad

You have it a bit colder than we have it.  

Sucks outside.

Not looking forward to paying for the next heating bill.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We warmed up to -30C right now.  My weather app better be lying to me.  Says *-50C windchill.*


----------



## Kane

And it's only the first of January, gents. For the life of me, I'll never understand how anyone could live above the 31st parallel. WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I woke up freezing last night . I like fresh air when I sleep . The window was open 1/2" . It was frozen!!!!! Finally got it closed , turned up the bed warmer , loaded up the wood stove and went to sleep . 

  I am really hating this cold !!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> It's only the first of January, gents. For the life of me, I'll never understand how anyone could live above the 31st parallel. WTF is wrong with you people?


I love winter.  But it has its moments we have to get through.  

So we have 1 or 2 bad days, we hunker down.  But then we go out X-Country Skiing


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

groomerguyNWO said:


> Now it's back to -32C with a windchill of -48C  WTF!@$??@?@



-48C is about -55F (I think).  That's downright nippy.  Like Kane, I'd be packing up and getting the hell out of there.  That's no fun at all.


----------



## xsinawl

But it's a "dry" cold....


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn Canucks decided to share some of that cold this week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The weather app wasn't lying.  I damned near got frostbite today just filling up at the gas station.  I ended up spending the afternoon at the hospital with one of the kids I work with who ended up freezing half his ear yesterday.  It was very swollen and blistered massively today.  That was a result of ten minutes outside in the wind yesterday without a hat.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Winter Storm 2014: On The Coldest Day In America In 20 Years, Here Are Al Gore’s Stupidest Global Warming Quotes*

Posted By Michael Snyder on Jan 6, 2014 in Articles, Featured, History, Politics, weather | 99 Comments








While we are all sitting next to the fireplace wishing some heat would radiate to our frozen homes and bodies, I thought we could find some warmth in famous quotes by a Nobel prize winner.

_#1__ In 2008, Al Gore boldly declared to a German audience that “the entire North ‘polarized’ cap will disappear in 5 years.” (Needless to say, that did not happen. In fact, the ice cap in the Arctic actually got larger this year.)_
_#2__ “CO2 is the exhaling breath of our civilization, literally. … Changing that pattern requires a scope, a scale, a speed of change that is beyond what we have done in the past.” (Actually, without carbon dioxide life on earth would not exist.)_
_#3__ “The planet has a fever. If your baby has a fever, you go to the doctor. If the doctor says you need to intervene here, you don’t say, ‘Well, I read a science fiction novel that told me it’s not a problem.’ If the crib’s on fire, you don’t speculate that the baby is flame retardant. You take action.” (It sounds like what Al Gore really needs is __more cowbell__.)_
_#4__ During a speech at NYU Law School in 2006, Al Gore made the following statement: “Many __scientists__ are now warning that we are moving closer to several “tipping points” that could — within as little as 10 years — make it impossible for us to avoid irretrievable damage to the planet’s habitability for human civilization.”_
_#5__ “Here is the truth: The Earth is round; Saddam Hussein did not attack us on 9/11; Elvis is dead; Obama was born in the United States; and the climate crisis is real.”_
_#6__ “The interior of the earth is extremely hot – several million degrees.” (It actually peaks out at about 11,000 degrees.)_
_#7__ “There is an air of unreality in debating these arcane points when the world is changing in such dramatic ways right in front of our eyes because of global warming.”_
_#8__ “It would be an enormous relief if the recent attacks on the science of global warming actually indicated that we do not face an unimaginable calamity requiring large-scale, preventive measures to protect human civilization as we know it.”_
_#9__ “The survival of the United States of America as we know it is at risk. And even more — if more should be required — the future of human civilization is at stake.”_
_#10__ “We ought to approach this challenge [of global warming] with a sense of profound joy and gratitude: that we are the generation about which, a thousand years from now, philharmonic orchestras and poets and singers will celebrate by saying, they were the ones that found it within themselves to solve this crisis and lay the basis for a bright and optimistic human future.”_
former VP Al Gore

_As time goes by, the scientific evidence continues to mount. It is becoming painfully evident that the theory of man-made global warming simply is not true. The following is from a recent __New American article__…_


As we huddle in our houses, take conmfort in the knowledge that the icebreaker full of "tourists" stuck in the ice of Antartica's SUMMER waters is still stranded.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So much for global warming. -27c with a windchill of -45. No wonder I never left the house in 3 days. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're back into a deep freeze.  Not good.  The frost is deep.  6 feet deep in spots.  Burst pipes everywhere.  Schools are closing intermitantly due to busted water lines.  Today, a town near where I used to live was evacuated due to a busted natural gas compressor station caused by the cold.  That's a town of 1800 people with no heat in -35C weather.  It's going to get worse before it gets better for them.  Even with leaving the water on, pipes could freeze then burst.  Not a good situation all around.  The windchill was -45C here today.

I've got two rental houses where I used to live.  This week, I had to call in an excavator with a frost pic on it to bust through 5 feet of frozen ground to get down to a busted water main in the yard going to the house.  Not looking forward to the bill for that one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got news that they fixed the compressor station and are in the process of going door to door to relight peoples furnaces and hot water tanks.  Natural gas crews were called in from all over the area to assist.  For a town of 1800 people, they have to go door to door and make sure that everything lights up as it should.  They have been working through the night.  One former coworker of mine had the gas crew come to her home at 4am to relight her furnace.  That's a long cold night in -35 weather.


----------



## bczoom

That storm that's in the west is heading for us.  Should be here late tomorrow bring several inches.

About 20 miles away from me there was a fire in a municipal building that burned up the entire fleet of snow removal equipment.  That sucks.  It's going to be a bad commute for people in that area come Monday morning.  Surrounding towns have vowed to help but you can only cover so much during a snow storm.


----------



## muleman RIP

Drove past the PennDOT yard this morning and there is not a speck of salt left in the shed. Folks betters get used to driving with just cinders and slow down.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>



This entire ice/snow/bitter cold stuff is nothing more than a mass hallucination!  (Al Gore told me so.)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> This entire ice/snow/bitter cold stuff is nothing more than a mass hallucination! (Al Gore told me so.)


 
 Then please tell Al Gore to kiss my  sorry fat ass !
 We are thawing here and my road is now a pot holed mess anywhere the 6" of ice has melted to the gravel .


----------



## luvs

we got snow again, & potholes dominate until they decide to fix 'em. salt is gone. cannot think of when a salt-guy last went by.


----------



## Danang Sailor

BigAl said:


> Then please tell Al Gore to kiss my  sorry fat ass !
> We are thawing here and my road is now a pot holed mess anywhere the 6" of ice has melted to the gravel .



Yep, know what you mean.  Around here we're hallucinating that we have more inches of snow, and wind chills in the
-15 to -20 degree range.  Sure is nice to know that this is all imaginary and that human-caused global warming is proven
science. 


Possible Cause of Global Warming


----------



## BigAl RIP

Actually , I can refute any claim to global warming that is made with facts .

 Science HAS NOT proven global warming at all . They may have proven in certain areas there has been small changes , but not the entire planet . You build concrete cities like New York and you get warmer climate as the buildings retain heat in that area  . Is that global warming ? The eco nuts would like you to think so . Tear down those concrete structures and see how fast the warming trend returns to past temps .  

  The ice poles are melting ??? Wanna bet ?  One small  area at the south pole has about 2 % melted  . That's where the eco nuts pulled their data from .The rest of the pole is actually getting bigger every year . 

  All the glaciers are melting? Wanna bet ? There are over 160,000 known glaciers of which a few thousand have actually been studied .The eco nuts used the data from just a few to determine that the  ice is retreating .
  Its called "pick and choose".


 Its not about their concern for our planet . Its about the money they get to study this crap . Who is going to give them grants and fund their research if they walk around saying everything is just fine ?


----------



## luvs

i live in a city. we freeze; same as yinz. we're built near concrete. concrete is not warm in march, here. not by far. we manage pretty well, tho.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been in a windchill warning up here for a few days now.  On average its been -45C with the wind.  I damned near froze my a$$ off today just filling up the vehicle.


----------



## luvs

@ least u have a vehichle. i have boots. i got griped @ recently, as i forewent putting on a coat. i suppose really thin ppl get so used to hypothermia, that weather is weather, & we're used to that.


----------



## bczoom

luvs said:


> @ least u have a vehichle. i have boots.


Where did your car go?  I recall you having one awhile back.


----------



## luvs

bzoom, 1 was sold. my initial 1 was in my Mom's name & we both used that 1, & she traded that 1 in when i got my own.


----------



## Dmorency

woke up to -29c with a -42c windchill. WTF, if it's not snowing it's freezing cold! Most snow and cold anyone has seen in 40-50 years. Send Gore up here, maybe the hot air coming out of him will warm things up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dmorency said:


> woke up to -29c with a -42c windchill. WTF, if it's not snowing it's freezing cold! Most snow and cold anyone has seen in 40-50 years. Send Gore up here, maybe the hot air coming out of him will warm things up.



Sounds like you had the same winter as me.  It warmed up just long enough to dump a foot of snow on us every few weeks then send us right back into a deep freeze.


----------



## Dmorency

groomerguyNWO said:


> Sounds like you had the same winter as me.  It warmed up just long enough to dump a foot of snow on us every few weeks then send us right back into a deep freeze.


Yea, most likely the same. We get a lot of wind around here, so it one thing to have 20-30cm of snow dumped on you, but its another thing to get it with 70-90k of wind. A couple of weeks ago we had drifts of 15 feet. Farther up from me about 100k, they had winds averaging 140k with gusts to 160k. They had one drift across the highway of 30 foot. Crazy huh?


----------



## Reuben Goldberg

Dmorency said:


> Send Gore up here, maybe the hot air coming out of him will warm things up.


Indeed. Tell the sonofabitch to bring up some of the billions of dollars he made mongering panic and fear with pictures of the poor fucking polar bears.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was in the 70's here last week.  On Sunday a storm rolled in.  The temperature plummeted, thunder and lightening and freezing rain.  We had 2" - 4" at the house which turned to sheet ice.  East Texas was pretty much shut down.  There was a 55 degree temperature change in a matter of hours. 

My poor wife, bless her heart, went in to town late yesterday afternoon to stay at the local hotel.  She's the election judge at the polls today.  The hotel is a lot closer to the polling station than the house and she had to open it at 7 o'clock this morning.  I don't know why, there isn't going to be anyone stupid enough to be there at 7 o'clock!!!!

Before I let her drive into town I made a recce run beforehand to check things out.  Man, Texans have no idea how to drive when the weather gets bad.  All the way from the house to the main road was just sheet ice, about 2 miles.  The main road itself, about 4 miles in to town,  wasn't too bad but you could tell that the idiots had been there by the number of cars abandoned off on the side of the road.  

I think that I'll wait until this afternoon before going in to vote.  It's supposed to get up to 40 and hopefully the ice will be gone.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Yep, know what you mean. Around here we're hallucinating that we have more inches of snow, and wind chills in the
> -15 to -20 degree range. Sure is nice to know that this is all imaginary and that human-caused global warming is proven
> science.
> 
> 
> Possible Cause of Global Warming


 
_"Science is a belief in the ignorance of experts"_
Richard Feynman


----------



## Sky

I think that spring might be in sight for us soon...it was about 40 here today with sunny skies


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We finally warmed up the past few days.  Right now it's sitting at -3C.  Calling for +4 tomorrow and monday.  Couple more days of -3 then up to +7.  I think our spring is finally deciding to show itself.  Probably take a month or so to get rid of the snow though.


----------



## Leni

75 and windy.  I'm seeing birds gathering nesting material.


----------



## BigAl RIP

75 degrees ???? I hope the woodpeckers pick a hole in the siding on or home !!!!!

 We are now officially into the mud season . A solid week of rain  has destroyed my road , Bad fuel at the gas station has killed my tractor , and the next 4 days calls for more rain followed my 7 -10" of wet wet snow .OH goody ...!!!! I'm so happy I could crap in my hand and rub it in my hair


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a balmy +6 C weather this past weekend. 

The wind is picking up now and we're in a major winter storm watch that's supposed to dump anywhere from 20-35+ cms of snow over the next day.  It's windy as heck right now but no snow yet.  This should be interesting.  Half the people where I live can't drive on a sunny day let alone when its snowing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We apparently avoided the majority of the snow from this storm so far but I was talking to my brother this morning who lives 3 hrs away.  They got over two feet so far and its still coming down.  All we got was a mixture of sleet, rain and a light dusting of snow.  Took me ten minutes this morning to chip the ice off my vehicle to get to work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok.  Enough already!  Round 2 this week.  Our city managed to avoid the majority of the snow on monday/tuesday that dropped over 2 feet of snow in some areas in less then 12 hours.  We're in the middle of round 2 right now and this time the snow is hitting us full force.  All the buses are cancelled for school but the schools themselves are open.  So the little ones will be dropped off this morning.  Then I have to venture out across the city to work.  They may end up sending us home from work since with my job, it involves allot of driving around which isn't deemed safe in weather like this.


----------



## 300 H and H

I feel for you... 

I even recieved about 1" of snow over night. Winter is just hanging on in alot of places. I hope the sun comes out and melts yours away soon!! Two feet this late in the season is toooooo much.....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just looked at the forecast again. They upgraded the storm.  Originally they were calling for 5-10 cms for today. Now its 15-20cms.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was on Monday a few hours from where I live. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## muleman RIP

I am so glad we warmed up a few degrees above freezing or yesterday's rain would have been a blizzard. Hope it is done for the year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hopefully that was the last of it. Calling for +9 celsius tomorrow. Plus temps all week. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmorency

We had 10 cm yesterday. This is my forecast today. 
  Issued: 5:00 AM EDT Monday 7 April 2014
                Winter storm watch in effect.
                              Today, 7 AprilA mix of sun and cloud. Wind west 20 km/h gusting to 40. High plus 2. UV index 5 or moderate.Tonight, 7 AprilA few clouds. Low minus 10.Tuesday, 8 AprilIncreasing cloudiness. Snow beginning in the  morning. Amount possibly reaching 25 cm. Wind southeast 30 km/h gusting  to 50 increasing to 50 gusting to 80 early in the evening. High plus 1.Wednesday, 9 AprilShowers. Windy. Low zero. High plus 3.Thursday, 10 AprilA mix of sun and cloud with 40 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 12. High minus 1.Friday, 11 AprilCloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries or rain showers. Low minus 1. High plus 2.Saturday, 12 AprilSunny. Low minus 6. High zero.Sunday, 13 AprilSunny. Low minus 9. High zero.


----------



## Leni

Will be up to the 90's today.  Maybe even 100's.


----------



## 300 H and H

Leni said:


> Will be up to the 90's today. Maybe even 100's.


 
Hopefully with out an magnitude 8 or better earth quake...


----------



## Leni

It would be pretty miserable without air conditioning.  We wouldn't even be able to go to the malls to cool off.  

After the Northridge earthquake I saw a comment from a California girls boyfriend.  He was obviously from someplace back east.  He said that he used to laugh at her at bedtime because she always checked her flashlight and made sure that she had hard soled shoes by the bed.  'I don't laugh at her anymore.'


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm seriously getting tired of this $hit.  We got another foot of heavy wet sloppy snow today.  If I ever meet mother nature, I'm gonna slap her upside the head.


----------



## Leni

You really, really do not want to piss mother nature off.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> You really, really do not want to piss mother nature off.***



We've given up trying to figure the weather out here.  Sunday noon it was 82F; by 3:00 AM Monday it was 29 and snowing! 
Cool but pleasant Tuesday through today (about 70) and frost warnings out for tonight, with snow possible. 

***[You must be a closet Dena Dietrich fan!]


----------



## Leni

Today it is overcast in the morning, partial clouds by afternoon, and mid 70's.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+5 and sloppy slush everywhere here today.  supposed to be +11C for the next two days.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think that the worst is behind us down here in East Texas.  Last week was pretty as only spring in East Texas can be, 80 degrees and sunny.  Then a cold front came through and dropped the morning temperature down to freezing for a couple of days but it has climbed back up to 80 degrees again.  Today is gorgeous.  

I did some volunteer work this morning and I'm fixin' to go do some stuff around the house this afternoon.  You got to take advantage of the temps right now because summer will be along shortly and you know what that means in Texas.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Someone did this short video yesterday during a blizzard up where I used to live.  We didn't get that much snow.  It's only 3 hours away from here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ9UtOnZEiw


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on59#910089971517340860201404240503



> 6:54 PM EDT Thursday 24 April 2014
> Snowfall warning in effect for:
> 
> City of Thunder Bay
> 
> Snowfall - early evening to late afternoon Friday.
> 
> An approaching low pressure system will bring a late season snowfall to areas near Lake Superior tonight and Friday.
> 
> Wet snow initially mixed with rain is moving into the district this evening. Precipitation is then expected to change to snow at times
> heavy this evening and continue into Friday morning. Snow should taper off Friday afternoon. A total snowfall accumulation of 15 to
> 25 centimetres appears likely.


----------



## bczoom

Yep.  I was in W. NY this week.  Snowed hard all morning on Wednesday.


----------



## Dmorency

NorthernRedneck said:


> http://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on59#910089971517340860201404240503


This is my forecast for today.
 Issued: 5:00 AM EDT Friday 25 April 2014
                               Today, 25 AprilCloudy. Snow beginning this morning. Snow mixed with  rain this afternoon. Snowfall amount 2 cm. Fog patches developing this  afternoon. Wind northeast 20 km/h. High plus 2.Tonight, 25 AprilSnow at times mixed with rain ending this evening  then clearing. Fog patches dissipating this evening. Wind north 20 km/h.  Temperature steady near plus 1.

Yesterday, just 200km west of me they had 30cm of snow.Looks like its not over yet!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to bed last night with a lawn waiting to be raked this weekend and woke up to this.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 H and H

That sucks....

But it will melt off quickly won't it? It is soo dry here I would alomost welcome this here. Will be in the low 70's here today. Time to plant some more crop.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hard to believe. Just a month ago I was looking at this in the yard. Today, its a balmy 27celsius outside. Leaves are starting to bud. Grass is green. What a change a month makes. We skipped spring and went straight to construction season. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Its a balmy +42 celsius here today. Had to come back to this thread to cool off looking at the snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Down side is we're under a severe thunderstorm watch right now. Could get close to 60mm of rain with hail and strong winds later this eve


----------



## Leni

It's been cool and overcast for about three days.  From now on it is going to be in 90's and 100's.


----------

